# Well, they have dramatic music anyways.



## Dalmatian90 (Dec 8, 2011)

As I told the friend who sent me the link...I can't articulate the reasons most of what he did wrong was wrong, a few I can, but I've seen enough videos of climbing arborists and I've cut down enough trees on the ground to know this is NOT how it should be done. 

And they put them on YouTube!

(I don't know why the embed is working so here's the links

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_o1MsDB2DGM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwMmG_b0BmE


----------



## oldirty (Dec 8, 2011)

what an absolute chit head. that makes me sick, actually.


----------



## Youngbuck044 (Dec 8, 2011)

Like the guy said, I would be nervous climbing every time too. Mad skill cutting the top out of that tree on a ladder though.... WOW!!!


----------



## Greener (Dec 9, 2011)

Youngbuck044 said:


> Like the guy said, I would be nervous climbing every time too. Mad skill cutting the top out of that tree on a ladder though.... WOW!!!



Little bit rough with the approach and technique (and I would not be caught dead up that ladder blowing a top), but to each his own. Looked like everything came down how he wanted-that is the true measuring stick.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 9, 2011)

Way to beat that boom to death .......


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 9, 2011)

Youngbuck044 said:


> Like the guy said, I would be nervous climbing every time too. Mad skill cutting the top out of that tree on a ladder though.... WOW!!!



I hope your kidding .... That not mad skill at all thats dumb luck big difference ...


----------



## treemandan (Dec 9, 2011)

What I find disturbing is that I feel a strange sexual attraction to the short skinny guy in the middle. I feel kinda dirty but the urge is real. Any of you guys feel the same way or is this something I should bring up in my next therapy session?


Yeah, I guess I am pretty sick joker but when I saw the girl my heart did go out for her. I hope those idiots don't hurt or kill her. Its one thing for the guys to go along with that bull#### and that makes me mad enough BUT seeing Joan and knowing the deal YES my heart dropped like a stone and a black spot has been cast upon it I #### you not. My God, that poor woman, I am truly sorry, beyond anger, more than disturbed.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 9, 2011)

treemandan said:


> What I find disturbing is that I feel a strange sexual attraction to the short skinny guy in the middle. I feel kinda dirty but the urge is real. Any of you guys feel the same way or is this something I should bring up in my next therapy session?
> 
> 
> Yeah, I guess I am pretty sick joker but when I saw the girl my heart did go out for her. I hope those idiots don't hurt or kill her. Its one thing for the guys to go along with that bull#### and that makes me mad enough BUT seeing Joan and knowing the deal YES my heart dropped like a stone and a black spot has been cast upon it I #### you not. My God, that poor woman, I am truly sorry, beyond anger, more than disturbed.



There are 2 women that I have watched on this site and worry about , Joan ain't the only one ...


----------



## treemandan (Dec 9, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> There are 2 women that I have watched on this site and worry about , Joan ain't the only one ...



I only just saw Joan, that was enough. For clarification: Ladies like Bermie aren't in the same class. They know what from what, handle it well and aren't victims. They have the abililty to make choices based on what they know to be true, on what they want, not to be drug through the muck by the whim of a idiot. I don't really " worry" about those types and am happy to see them.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 9, 2011)

Greener said:


> Little bit rough with the approach and technique (and I would not be caught dead up that ladder blowing a top), but to each his own. Looked like everything came down how he wanted-that is the true measuring stick.





No, the true measuring stick is made from the respect one has for doing what he does and the proper actions needed for showing that respect. For me, when i hear people say what you just said, well, that's one of those phrases I look out for. It tells me the person who said doesn't possess or just disregards that respect , is most likely counting his lucky stars in ignorance and relies on idiotic catch phrases in hopes of passifing his own ignorance and hopefully the ignorance of others.

Wow, I didn't realize I was doing it but I think i just defined the term HACK... and started on politician.


----------



## Bomber (Dec 9, 2011)

This is not his full time job. Obviously he is also a Fireman.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 9, 2011)

Catch phrases like:

" we risk our lives so you don't have to"

by: yer typicall schmuck circa: anyday of the week


----------



## treemandan (Dec 9, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Way to beat that boom to death .......



" flying away on a wing and prayer; who could it be? Believe it or not just American Tree LLC"


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 9, 2011)

HOLY CRAP... Im speechless. 

But I reserve the right to comment on a later date, after the throw up taste goes away.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 9, 2011)

treemandan said:


> " flying away on a wing and prayer; who could it be? Believe it or not just American Tree LLC"



I like the fact they rented a crane and then flopped the log and destroyed the yard anyway , doesn't make much sense .... Kinda like having the horse in behind the cart ...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 9, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Catch phrases like:
> 
> " we risk our lives so you don't have to"
> 
> by: yer typicall schmuck circa: anyday of the week



Can you please give somes likes out makes me look bad that I have no credits , just saying ...Just saying what your always just saying classic line from Dan the man ..


----------



## Greener (Dec 10, 2011)

treemandan said:


> No, the true measuring stick is made from the respect one has for doing what he does and the proper actions needed for showing that respect. For me, when i hear people say what you just said, well, that's one of those phrases I look out for. It tells me the person who said doesn't possess or just disregards that respect , is most likely counting his lucky stars in ignorance and relies on idiotic catch phrases in hopes of passifing his own ignorance and hopefully the ignorance of others.
> 
> Wow, I didn't realize I was doing it but I think i just defined the term HACK... and started on politician.



Ok, ok. I admit, he was totally off the hook and I would never hire him in a million years, but I was trying to be polite. Simmer down there treemandan.


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Dec 10, 2011)

The way he was turning stuff loose looked like he needed to strap that cage to the tree and stay in it. Maybe that's the new rops system for tree workers. You know in case you don't know what a balance point is.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 10, 2011)

He should rename his company "Spanky's tree cut'n and junk", so people have a sense of who they're hiring.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 10, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> I like the fact they rented a crane and then flopped the log and destroyed the yard anyway , doesn't make much sense .... Kinda like having the horse in behind the cart ...



I was thinking its his crane and the operator was his employee but I don't know. I only know of one crane contractor that would allow his crane to rock like that and he allready flipped it. Used to be if you called a crane company and told them you wanted it for tree work they would laugh and and hang up.

I noticed the crane op's shirt seemed the same as the crew, they loaded the basket on the companies wood trailer and the climber seemed to be ordering the crane op around like he owned him. So its my guess its his.

That was a big stick, pretty technical. I don't think its the same one they pulled over, that did have some weight leaning over the house.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 10, 2011)

Greener said:


> Ok, ok. I admit, he was totally off the hook and I would never hire him in a million years, but I was trying to be polite. Simmer down there treemandan.



To late! I got you in my peripherals and there you will stay. Its not my fault.


----------



## superjunior (Dec 10, 2011)

blowing that top out from the ladder - WOW


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 10, 2011)

treemandan said:


> I was thinking its his crane and the operator was his employee but I don't know. I only know of one crane contractor that would allow his crane to rock like that and he allready flipped it. Used to be if you called a crane company and told them you wanted it for tree work they would laugh and and hang up.
> 
> I noticed the crane op's shirt seemed the same as the crew, they loaded the basket on the companies wood trailer and the climber seemed to be ordering the crane op around like he owned him. So its my guess its his.
> 
> That was a big stick, pretty technical. I don't think its the same one they pulled over, that did have some weight leaning over the house.



Dan I think you may be whacked out on pajote again ... If that guy was rocking a 50 ton then he would know how to pick a trunk and honestly a crane like that laughs at anything its up against if set up right ...


----------



## superjunior (Dec 10, 2011)

treemandan said:


> What I find disturbing is that I feel a strange sexual attraction to the short skinny guy in the middle. I feel kinda dirty but the urge is real. Any of you guys feel the same way or is this something I should bring up in my next therapy session?j.



well he did have a purdy mouth...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 10, 2011)

superjunior said:


> well he did have a purdy mouth...



I'd hit the one in the middle from behind .............................................. With a beer bottle ... Just kidding really I am


----------



## treemandan (Dec 11, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Dan I think you may be whacked out on pajote again ... If that guy was rocking a 50 ton then he would know how to pick a trunk and honestly a crane like that laughs at anything its up against if set up right ...



that's what I am talking about. You didn't see that thing rocking? Didn't look like the pieces were that heavy either.

I dunno, I saw the thing take a couple big sways which had me wondering. You saw the one peice hit the boom. Most crane operators/owners don't like that so i figured the crane and operator belonged to Happy Jack. I would not sit on that thing very long feeling the shock over and over with every cut without complaining.


----------



## ozzy42 (Dec 11, 2011)

As much as I hate to say it,that guy makes James the Narco look good.
A sad statistic waiting to happen.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Dec 11, 2011)

i stopped watching after i seen the way the first pick was set up... Yea you put to straps on in and it still almost flipped upside down :msp_confused: i could've slinged it with one and got less movement outve it.


----------



## NHlocal (Jan 1, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> I like the fact they rented a crane and then flopped the log and destroyed the yard anyway , doesn't make much sense .... Kinda like having the horse in behind the cart ...


 Good chance the crane operator got scared and walked so they had to pull it over...???:dunno:


----------



## Greener (Jan 2, 2012)

treemandan said:


> To late! I got you in my peripherals and there you will stay. Its not my fault.



No worries. You're so far out on my periperals I can't even see you anymore. That part is your fault.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 3, 2012)

Just saw this and "wow" is all I can say... too bad we couldn't find this jackwagon and add him to the list of ********** internet kick-toys we got going on around here. Looks like he would be fun to rip on!! 

And what's this with the dan.. very disturbing, to say the least!


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 3, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Just saw this and "wow" is all I can say... too bad we couldn't find this jackwagon and add him to the list of ********** internet kick-toys we got going on around here. Looks like he would be fun to rip on!!
> 
> And what's this with the dan.. very disturbing, to say the least!



Must be the Cabin Fever! or just plain Horniness!


----------



## deevo (Jan 25, 2012)

oldirty said:


> what an absolute chit head. that makes me sick, actually.



Wow, you said it, the crane work yeah that was skeptical, looked like FTA climbing as well. The second vid......WTF? Seriously don't know how that guy has survived this long doing that crap on the ladder? Seriously would be embarrassed to post anything like that! Nice PPE as well!


----------

